# EOS-M with Canon EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 L IS MACRO



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear Friends
This is the first time that I use EOS-M with 100mm. L IS Macro Lens. Yes After Freezing Temperature Last night, This Morning still cold, I just want to shoot the Ice Crystal on the car windshield. Sorry, Just Hand held shooting, When I Press the shutter button ad get the right spot focus and continue press to shoot, Yes the Movement of my old hands during the shot = make not quite sharp pictures, Sorry about that----Too cold for me to go out door any ways.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is the first time that I use EOS-M with 100mm. L IS Macro Lens.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 20, 2014)

Same setup. Actually very light weight rig with the 100L attached. You can still hand hold it with the grip. Not too front heavy. Next time I will try with my extension tubes.


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Same setup. Actually very light weight rig with the 100L attached. You can still hand hold it with the grip. Not too front heavy. Next time I will try with my extension tubes.



Wow, Dear Friend East Wind.
Great Sharp Picture, And You have a strong/ Steady Hands.
Thanks to show us this Picture.
Surapon


----------



## scyrene (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a good combination! I'll be using it a lot when there are more insects and flowers around, I think. And if blurring is a problem, try a flash/higher ISO+shorter exposure. More noise is better than blurring!

Here's a shot of moss, lichen and fallen leaves taken with the EOS-M and 100L macro - I used a flash of course


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

scyrene said:


> It's a good combination! I'll be using it a lot when there are more insects and flowers around, I think. And if blurring is a problem, try a flash/higher ISO+shorter exposure. More noise is better than blurring!
> 
> Here's a shot of moss, lichen and fallen leaves taken with the EOS-M and 100L macro - I used a flash of course



WOw, Wow, WOW---Dear scyrene.
Great Arts work, I love your combination of Lines, Forms and Textures--Go to gather to get the great Composition. Not only you are a good Photographer, But Good Artist too.
Thanks to show us.
Surapon


----------



## scyrene (Jan 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good combination! I'll be using it a lot when there are more insects and flowers around, I think. And if blurring is a problem, try a flash/higher ISO+shorter exposure. More noise is better than blurring!
> ...



That's very kind. In fact, I was taking it for a technical assignment - the visual appeal was entirely accidental


----------



## BL (Jan 26, 2014)

I love using the M with my 100L too! Easy to handhold and I love the live view/touch screen zoom function.

Makes it super easy to rock the focus back-and-forth.

Disposable razor shot using 100L, EF12 extension tube, 430EX, and 1.4x extender:


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

BL said:


> I love using the M with my 100L too! Easy to handhold and I love the live view/touch screen zoom function.
> 
> Makes it super easy to rock the focus back-and-forth.
> 
> Disposable razor shot using 100L, EF12 extension tube, 430EX, and 1.4x extender:



Wow, Dear friend BL.
I must try Live view+ touch screen zoom function= to get the super sharp like your photo.
Thanks you, Sir---Yes, I have learn some thing new from you to day.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

BL said:


> Disposable razor shot using 100L, EF12 extension tube, 430EX, and 1.4x extender:


Impressive


----------

